# Caught it n line



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi everyone I just have a question. 
A few years ago I caught my wife talking to a co worker online at around 9:00 at night. I came in the room and she adked what I wanted and I walked over to where she was on the pc and seen some of the messages. I read they were being cocky to each other and he called her a little ***** jokingly and told her he liked her and she told him to watch what he types as I have been coming in and out of the room. I got pissed after reading and she ran out of the room and house and spent the night at a gf house as she new I was pissed and she got caught. She cane home the next day and said she told him she was married and not interested. Whats everyones thoughts on this. I wonder if anything ever happened now.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

[....]

Everything important to know is between the brackets.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Please just divorce her. At this point you are just looking for some way to be right.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

For crying out loud, how many more threads are you going to startup, before you convince yourself that your wife's lies are part of her conspiracy to keep cheating on you. 

I concur. Divorce her NOW. Do not wait any longer, do not turture yourself. You might end up quite mad otherwise.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Has she ever actually cheated on you that you know of? The messages with some dude tells me she is very capable of doing so, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> For crying out loud, how many more threads are you going to startup, before you convince yourself that your wife's lies are part of her conspiracy to keep cheating on you.
> 
> I concur. Divorce her NOW. Do not wait any longer, do not turture yourself. *You might end up quite mad otherwise*.


End up??


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I think this is relevant: How girthy is the co-worker?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Your wife is messing with your head in so many ways. I am now of the opinion that the whole story of the better hung dude was BS she exaggerated it or it never happened. She is playing games with you and you are losing big time. Don't let her torture you, you got pissed because you should be pissed.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Are sure the night she supposedly spent at a girlfriends house wasn't spent at co workers house?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Having been down that rabbit hole with a co-worker of mine.I stay off of social media and do not engage people in conversation who start to get too friendly or intimate. Best to nip it in the bud. Last two attempts were from two ex girlfriends who suddenly found themselves divorced and looking. Blocked them and changed my phone number and email address.

It starts off innocently. Then progresses to joking around. You have an argument with your spouse and you find a sympathetic ear. You start to share you problems and emotions. Then the light flirting begins in a jesting way and you feel flatted at the attention that your spouse has not given to you for a very long time. It is just flirting after all so no harm done. Then emboldened, the flirting gets more serious and detailed. A lunch just to talk leads to problem town. I know way too many people who cheated on their spouses with people they met online. There are tons of studies and articles about how the internet has made it so easy to cheat. So we avoid it and that is why we are still married 46 years later.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

The guy in this story's future ex-wife is playing him like a $5.00 yard sale guitar and is doing other guys. He fell off a turnip truck when it come to understanding women. Maybe the story will end where he gets some education in women 101 and stops being a stooge.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Your wife seems to be a flirty little minx - what with the fat ****s and the flirting with coworkers! Has she always been like this ?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Her overt deception, along with an apparent, unbridled penchant for chodes, should be duly rewarded with a divorce summons!
*


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

manwithnoname said:


> I think this is relevant: How girthy is the co-worker?


LMAO. I had the same thought process when I saw who the OP was. I just kind of thought, "oh geez, this is the guy who's *obsessed* with his genitals and thinks he's the second coming (no pun intended) of John Holmes." Sheesh.

Methinks I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn....


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

A few years ago this happened ?
Just a little bit late wondering about it now.
She is talking to a coworker online in the house
at 9 at night. She gets pissed when you catch her.
She leaves and comes back the next morning.

He knew she is married and so does she. She didn't 
have to tell him she encouraged him by talking 
with him at 9 at night. I bet she told you where she
stayed and you don't really know. Maybe his house,
probably talked with him on line or in person. You don't 
have a clue do you ? But now you want to know. 

Read your other posts also, you have issues, big one's.
Maybe that is why she is looking someplace else. Maybe
she has issues also. I would suggest you and her work on
whatever it is that is going on or divorce. 

Stop thinking about your penis and thinking with the small 
head and try using the big one. If the small one has gotten
you into trouble try using the big one to get out of it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> Hi everyone I just have a question.
> *A few years ago* I caught my wife talking to a co worker online at around 9:00 at night. I came in the room and she adked what I wanted and I walked over to where she was on the pc and seen some of the messages. I read they were being cocky to each other and he called her a little ***** jokingly and told her he liked her and she told him to watch what he types as I have been coming in and out of the room. I got pissed after reading and she ran out of the room and house and spent the night at a gf house as she new I was pissed and she got caught. She cane home the next day and said she told him she was married and not interested. Whats everyones thoughts on this. I wonder if anything ever happened now.


A few years ago?

Sir, how is this relevant to today?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Hi everyone I just have a question.
> A few years ago I caught my wife talking to a co worker online at around 9:00 at night. I came in the room and she adked what I wanted and I walked over to where she was on the pc and seen some of the messages. I read they were being cocky to each other and he called her a little ***** jokingly and told her he liked her and she told him to watch what he types as I have been coming in and out of the room. I got pissed after reading and she ran out of the room and house and spent the night at a gf house as she new I was pissed and she got caught. She cane home the next day and said she told him she was married and not interested. Whats everyones thoughts on this. I wonder if anything ever happened now.


 Did she really spend the night at the GF's?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations, you finally hooked the usual suspects!


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Congratulations, you finally hooked the usual suspects!


 And they're usually right.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm going to say that this is a dead thread. About a year TOO LATE! Seriously, I haven't been hanging on all of the OPs other threads. So I don't see what his hangup is with OMs or Larger appendages...Whatever. 

But in keeping with THIS thread. It's too long in the past to even formulate an opinion. Okay, so OP reads over her shoulder and she gets caught with obvious romantic entanglements with online dude. She runs away and stays with girlfriend. (news flash: She's guilty.) You don't need TAM to spell it out for you. Then, with the other more "enlightened" peeps on this thread, there is a history going back with a borderline fetish of realizing your girl spends more time on her back with someone else than you....

I would venture to throw out ideations or repetition compulsion on some weird level. Get out of your head. And start focusing on yourself. This ain't healthy.


----------

